# Installer un nouveau theme sur kdm



## kankei71 (17 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,  je viens d'installer toute la suite kde sur mon ibook en utilisant xfree86.  J'éssaie de changer de thème avec un que j'ai téléchargé, mais je ne comprend pas comment faire.  En suivant "how to install",  # Download and unzip the theme archive. # Put the theme folder in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes # Edit your ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc # Change or add the line Theme=~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/"THEMENAME" # Restart KDE   je ne trouve pas de fichier kdmrc et le thème en question n'apparait pas quand j'éssaie la fonction "installer un nouveau thème" depuis le gestionnaire de thèmes.  J'aimerais bien aussi installer "kdm theme manager 1.1" mais une fois téléchargé, je ne sais pas trop ce que je dois en faire. Je suis pas encore bien habitué au fonctions unix.  Quelqu'un pourrait-il me tuyauter?  merci d'avance


----------

